# Bought a horse farm STALLS ARE HORRIBLE



## 4horseranch (Oct 5, 2013)

Hello, i am new to horse forum. my wife and i just purchased a small 4.5 acre horse ranch/farm. I am new to horses my wife isnt, but my problem are the horse stalls, they are horrible, looks like the old owner tore all the good stuff out and replaced with just crap, and the floors are dirt, and full of manure and urine and i cant put my horses in them, i need some advice, or build, material list, or what wood and thickness is best!! any help would be much appreciated!!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

MANURE FORK, regular/mini-tine, basic/motorized, easier cleaning

I LOVE my Shake N Fork. Even if you don't buy the one that shakes, buy the Flex N Fork. These forks are the most durable I've ever had. 

Your stalls don't look all that bad to me, a LOT of older barns are built like that. Just clean them out real good, put down a layer of small gravel (3" deep) and put good rubber mats over that and some bedding on the mats and you'll be good to go. 

If you find you have a kicker who breaks the divider wall boards, you can stick a thick layer of insulation in there and cover it with 1/2 inch particle board (paint it first so it won't soak up urine). That way, they may kick and leave a small hole or dent in the board but won't usually kick through.

What is in there right now is serviceable until you replace it with a stall that's more to your liking. I actually kind of like the boards though, they encourage air flow which will keep the ammonia smell down.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, 4horseranch. In the scheme of things, those stalls don't look that bad - there's a lot worse out there. What size are the stalls? How often will you be using them?

Re stall floor: Your basic options for those are dirt, concrete, wood. I have dirt stalls, by choice, in my barn but I have rubber mats over top. That keeps the urine from soaking into the ground and it provides some cushion for the horses. Whatever option you go with, I recommend rubber mats in the stalls for comfort and ease of cleaning.

Re stall walls: If your budget allows, you can order custom stalls which are usually made out of a combination of wood and metal. The more time your horses spend in the stalls, the more sturdy (and roomy) they need to be. I get by with 2x4/6 frames and 1x6 vertical boards for my stalls. My horses are quiet in the stalls and only stay in over night during the winter months so these are more than sturdy enough for my herd.

P.S. If you decide to redo the stalls, I'm sure I speak for everyone hear when I say we'd love to see before, during and after the project is finished pictures.


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm surprised you didn't look inside the barn before you bought the place, especially since you say your wife is a horse person. Generally, that's the first place we'll inspect, even before the house. 

Those stalls aren't top of the line, but they're far from 'crap'. The plywood along the back will need to be replaced ASAP, but the rest of the wood doesn't look bad. As for the stall floors being dirt, that's GOOD. You want a soft surface for their feet. Clean out the manure and they should be good to go. You don't have to use rubber mats but nice, deep bedding is a must.

Congrats on your purchase. I bought my own 5 acre farmette 8 years ago.


----------



## 4horseranch (Oct 5, 2013)

Chevaux said:


> Hi and welcome to the forum, 4horseranch. In the scheme of things, those stalls don't look that bad - there's a lot worse out there. What size are the stalls? How often will you be using them?
> 
> Re stall floor: Your basic options for those are dirt, concrete, wood. I have dirt stalls, by choice, in my barn but I have rubber mats over top. That keeps the urine from soaking into the ground and it provides some cushion for the horses. Whatever option you go with, I recommend rubber mats in the stalls for comfort and ease of cleaning.
> 
> ...



thank you for the welcome! 

the stalls are all 10x10, and my horses are only in there stalls at night, there turned out daily.


----------



## Maple (Jan 10, 2012)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm surprised you didn't look inside the barn before you bought the place, especially since you say your wife is a horse person. * Generally, that's the first place we'll inspect, even before the house. ;*)


How true is that!! We spend more time out there than in the house anyway!! :lol:


----------



## 4horseranch (Oct 5, 2013)

Speed Racer said:


> I'm surprised you didn't look inside the barn before you bought the place, especially since you say your wife is a horse person. Generally, that's the first place we'll inspect, even before the house.
> 
> Those stalls aren't top of the line, but they're far from 'crap'. The plywood along the back will need to be replaced ASAP, but the rest of the wood doesn't look bad. As for the stall floors being dirt, that's GOOD. You want a soft surface for their feet. Clean out the manure and they should be good to go. You don't have to use rubber mats but nice, deep bedding is a must.
> 
> Congrats on your purchase. I bought my own 5 acre farmette 8 years ago.



Thank you, we are proud of it!! we did look at the barn lol, it was better looking before we bought it, i think it was the excitement of the purchase!!  but it is a nice barn stalls are on the left, and soon a nice tack room, i still have to build, and then a decent sized riding arena on the right!! any kind of particular wood for the back of the stalls, or will partical board work??


----------



## xlionesss (Jan 30, 2012)

4horseranch said:


> thank you for the welcome!
> 
> the stalls are all 10x10, and my horses are only in there stalls at night, there turned out daily.



Do you have any horses over 15 hands? 10x10 is not large at all, my 16.3 gelding is squished in a stall that size and will NOT lay down, though my 14.3 appy is completely fine.

As others said, the stalls are not that bad. I would recommend mats if your budget can afford it, if not...don't fret. Just bed very deeply, like 4-6 inches thick.

CONGRATS ON THE PURCHASE!!!!!! I'm sure your wife is ecstatic, this is all of our dream! Owning your own place and not having to pay that pesky board fee :wink: But most of all, having your horses in your backyard.


----------



## 4horseranch (Oct 5, 2013)

xlionesss said:


> Do you have any horses over 15 hands? 10x10 is not large at all, my 16.3 gelding is squished in a stall that size and will NOT lay down, though my 14.3 appy is completely fine.
> 
> As others said, the stalls are not that bad. I would recommend mats if your budget can afford it, if not...don't fret. Just bed very deeply, like 4-6 inches thick.
> 
> CONGRATS ON THE PURCHASE!!!!!! I'm sure your wife is ecstatic, this is all of our dream! Owning your own place and not having to pay that pesky board fee :wink: But most of all, having your horses in your backyard.




yes my paint is 15.4 hands, he lays down, he does not seem to mind it


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Maple said:


> How true is that!! We spend more time out there than in the house anyway!! :lol:


Good GOD, YES!!! I spent 5 minutes on my house and the rest of the time looking at the barn, the fencing, the shelter, the 4-car garage and the outbuildings!!!
Right above above stall size. I recommend the _smallest_ for a 15-16hh horse is my smallest stall, 8'x'12'.
I made stalls in my barn, put down 3/4" rubber mats over the cement and I've been VERY happy with this. My horses have turnout every day possible, but can stay inside for a week during icy periods.
You need the size so that you horse doesn't get cast. All horses like to lay down in a clean stall at night. I've found mine down in "Nativity Position" when I've surprised them early. They need the stall room to brace and get up again.
I bought 4 round pen panels, one the gate and made a 12'x12' stall for my 16'3hh KMH. Although people will say do larger, you really only need THAT for a foaling mare.
I think you could use the materials you have already and start rebuilding. It looks like you could make 2 stalls into one, since the supports use the frame of the roof, OR, price panels, like I did and use those for the stalls and save the lumber from THESE stalls for other projects. Maybe keep one stall up to store the rest of the wood. Truthfully, horses need LOTS of fresh air and wooden panels cut the air flow.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

4horseranch said:


> yes my paint is 15.4 hands, he lays down, he does not seem to mind it


Sorry 15.4?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

4horseranch said:


> Hello, i am new to horse forum. my wife and i just purchased a small 4.5 acre horse ranch/farm. I am new to horses my wife isnt, but my problem are the horse stalls, they are horrible, looks like the old owner tore all the good stuff out and replaced with just crap, and the floors are dirt, and full of manure and urine and i cant put my horses in them, i need some advice, or build, material list, or what wood and thickness is best!! any help would be much appreciated!!


The stalls look REALLY small. The problem with 10 x 10s is that once they poop even if they stud pile there's no where to go. But I digress.

You're lucky with the dirt floors as it will aid in drainage. 

Clean out the stalls down to the hard pan an make a small leach pit in the center of each stall and back fill with drainage rock in the hole and gravel like 5/8th minus till the stall is level. Rent a plate compactor and get it solid. 

You can put rubber mats over this, but for the BEST long term solution, purchase something like hoof grid black over your lovely new base and cover with one more layer of gravel this layer doesn't need to be compacted. The hoof grid provides structure to the gravel and wicks all fluids away. Then you can cover with rubber mats or what I personally prefer, a single layer, porous/water permeable stall floor like Stall Savers.


I would also be worried about the boards being nailed or screwed with the board on the outside. Is the same reason you don't want wood fences constructed that way. Over time with horses pushing and leaning the nail or screw can't hold it and it slips.

If it were my barn, I would remove the stall wall planks, but keep them to reuse. Get some nice pressure treated 2 x 2s, 4 per wall about 5 feet tall. And nail two of the to the support beam. Not touching but whatever the width of the boards you removed are. They look like 2 x 6s. So the 2 x2s parallel with the support beam with a channel between them to slide the stall wall boards down and in to( once you've trimmed them to size.

These are sturdier b/c the 2x2s are screwed in perpendicular to the pressure of the horse and gives the wall board a more secure hold.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Also would top the top stall wall and gate board with a metal gaurs so they aren't eaten.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

For the OP:
Horse heights, measure at the withers (top of shoulders):
14hh=4'8"
15hh=5'0" even
16hh=5'4"
17hh=5'8"
18hh=6'0" even
There is no 15'4hh. That would be 16hh, and a 10 x 10 for a 16hh horse is very cramped. It's about like having a standing stall, which is like the room in the one side of a 2-horse stock trailer. My horse, Trogdor, (2008, RIP) was stalled in one of those. I jury-rigged a stall for him, with a door that ONLY a calm, older horse (he was a 19yo when I bought him) would respect. It was 12'x'16'.


----------



## BigGirlsRideWarmbloods (Mar 28, 2010)

Corporal said:


> For the OP:
> Horse heights, measure at the withers (top of shoulders):
> 14hh=4'8"
> 15hh=5'0" even
> ...



I love that you had a horse named Trogdor.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 4horseranch (Oct 5, 2013)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> Sorry 15.4?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 sorry, like i said my wife is the one that knows horses, i am still learning, our paint trixx (our biggest horse) is 14.3hh


----------



## autumnheart (Mar 12, 2012)

Congratulations on the purchase, that must be very exciting.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

BigGirlsRideWarmbloods said:


> I love that you had a horse named Trogdor.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Trogdor...the burninAtor
Burninating all the THATCHED ROOF COTTAGES!!!!!!
TROGDOR COMES IN THE NIIIIIIIGGGGGGGHHHHHHHTTTTTT!!!!!!!!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

http://christopherkeelty.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/02/daenerys-trogdor.jpg
Got those beefy arms and the wingading...things.


----------

